# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  المفاهيم الهامة الأساسية والسريرية في الصيدلة الطبعة 12

## siiin

[CENTER][align=center]
Basic and Clinical Pharmacology 12th edition 
المفاهيم الهامة الأساسية والسريرية في الصيدلة الطبعة 12
1.	Basic principles 
2.	Autonomic drugs 
3.	Cardiovascular-renal drugs 
4.	Drugs with important actions on smooth muscles 
5.	Central nervous system drugs 
6.	Drugs used to treat anemias, clotting disorders, hyperlipidemia, and inflammation and gout 
7.	Endocrine drugs 
8.	Chemotherapeutic and immunologic drugs 
9.	Toxicology 
10.	Special subjects (perinatal, geriatric, and dermatologic pharmacology) 
11.	Botanical and "food supplements," and over-the-counter medications 
12.	Prescribing 
13.	Also in this edition: 
14.	Drug Summary Tables conclude most chapters, providing a concise summary of the most important drugs 
15.	General concepts relating to newly discovered receptors, receptor mechanisms, and drug transporters 
16.	De******ions of important new drugs, including monoclonal antibodies 
 Auteur : Bertram Katzung, Susan Masters, Anthony Trevor
 Edition :Mac Graw Hill Pages:1365 Format: pdf Language:English

تحميل كتاب 
Basic and Clinical Pharmacology 12th edition[/align]

----------

